# Gay Surrogacy



## paul356 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi All

My husband and I are looking into overseas surrogacy with Tammuz in Nepal. 

Two questions:  

1.  Has anyone had any experience of Tammuz - we are pretty close to signing up with them and have done a fair bit of due diligence but all feedback appreciated. 

2.  Has anyone found any UK based clinics where we can have our sperm frozen for transporting overseas?  Most of the clinics I have spoken to insist on you using them for the surrogacy / IVF treatment and will not release the sperm for overseas delivery.  If you know of a UK clinic that can help, please let me know!

Many thanks in advance for any replies!

Paul


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Paul,

Sorry I really can't help with either of your questions (F/F couple on the path to IVF) but I wanted to wish you and your husband the best of luck on your journey to become Daddies  x


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Paul we have a beautiful little girl born through surrogacy at Kiran in India.I know this is not an option for you now,but Kiran also has a clinic in Nepal and they are fantastic.They offer a guaranteed pregnancy or your money back.With regard to sperm shipping this clinic has links with well man and well women clinic in Harley Street.


----------

